# Hot beef sandwich and fries



## Holly2015 (Nov 12, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## zippy12 (Nov 12, 2018)

nice job


----------



## kruizer (Nov 12, 2018)

Looking good!!!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 12, 2018)

That does look good!


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Nov 12, 2018)

It's cold and snowing here, and that looks really hot and tasty!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 12, 2018)

Looks great.  We loved my SV roast beef the other night.   Wife keeps saying how good it was.


----------

